# LJ fellows hang out (A star watcher in the street!).



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*LJ fellows hang out.*
A star watcher in the street!

Dies Lunæ v October MMX a.d.










I was in my car, by my side my *new* friend Thomas, also known as Napoleon (whom I had just meet last night, on the Three men, one mission, LJ saw test meeting in Copenhagen), I had just picked him up on the train station, since he had agreed to come a second time to a LJ meeting in Copenhagen. When we drove down the street we could see a guy with a long wooden box after him, it was on wheels and had a round wooden handle. So we tried to guess what could be in the box; I guessed he must be a star watcher, meeting with his friends to look at the sky / Napoleon was guessing it was a cannon barrel, and the guy was on his way to meet some brothers in arms… So we smiled from this experience, and talked of last night, then went into my apartment, and made some coffee, and Napoleon told me he had felt so much home, this touched me a lot, but most of all that he had felt like my work shop was his own place. 
- It rang on the door, and I went to open; outside was the star watcher in the door! He was no one less than our Dennisgrosen, our much seen LJ commentator with more than 4000 comments. So we all laughed and I realized that Dennis had brought to me a metal axis and bearings so I can make a V-drum sander, not only had he done this, he had made this box, that I can use as a basis, and cut up his old lawn mower, to provide this box with wheels, and a piece of round stock as handle (see photo).









We admire the beast, but most of all Dennis.









The beginning of V-drum sander.

This was so kind, but the story gets even better, he had brought this by foot, bus and train all the way to Copenhagen - my God the box is so heavy that I can't even lift it! So I was not surprised when I received a mail today, that he has pain all over, and are resting on the sofa. Dennis I thank you from my heart, that is so touching - *Merci, tak, danke and all I can think of Dennis, even this will not be enough*.
So we talked, told stories - some seemed almost 'caught in the air', looked a woodworking books, and Dennis even brought us some books and a saw we could see, a fine old book about wooden hand planes, that he burns a lot for.
And I think he enjoyed the one I had brought him from Paris, even it was in French, but it was well illustrated with all the wood joints.
Some work shop time, where we mostly talked, and looked at planes, and exchanged experience with different tools, and yes again a time to look at some hand planes, and discuss the differences between the wooden and the metal planes.

Then it was dinner time, we eat the rest of the food from last night, that I forgot to tell was smoked lamb leg, and also that Napoleon had made a garlic sauce, that was so strong we could not taste the wonderful wine he had brought. But it was again a wonderful meal, and we had coca cola and read wine.

More stories, and then we went to the work shop again, but it had become too late to make some noise now, so we gave up on the making a grease box idea I had, and just talked, and talked about what we could do with the little metal pieces Napoleon had made for all four Danish LJ's, but this will be seen at a later time. (Ohhh yes and a woman came and complained that the house was smelling from smoke).










Before we knew it was late and we drove Napoleon to the train, and Dennis and I went home for some more talking, and around four it was time to throw the towel and say good night - another sleeping guest in my daughters room, she is on holly days now.
Do I need to say it was four in the night!

In the morning, we had some good bread and coffee, Dennis told that he could sometimes drink two pots of coffee before he could wake up, so I never found out if he did.










I suggested Dennis that we went a tour around the work shop to make him a grease box, so he can become member of the GBOC (grease box owners club), and he was happy to say yes (I think)…
So we spend some times on this little project, Dennis was fighting the drill press, and I was really tired at that time, sitting on the table looking into the air, but before we left he was the happy owner of a grease box, and will now be able to grease up those wooden hand planes, when he gets his work shop up and running.
And I look forward to see it as a finished wood working project on LJ (please Denneis).










After we spend a little time, having a coffee, and talking before I followed him to the train station, where he went back to the little island Ærø, tired as I can understand from his mail.!

I look forward now to make a V-drum sander, from this axis he brought me.










Ohhh yes, and Napoleon brought me a present, a wonderful axe head, so I can be a member of the boat builder club, or at least look like I am… So now I look forward to try this out after making me a handle.
*Thank you Thomas*, to be there, and for this wonderful present.

*Thank you both*, I can now repeat, it was a evening I will not forget in a while, and another good reason for LJ's to meet,

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennis,
I just found this one, perhaps this will be better for next time!









Thank you again,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I can just see the three of you together in your shop in my mind. What a wonderful experience all of you must have had together. Where are you going to put that drum sander when you get it built?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

the guessing game about the box was funny

what a wonderful inspiration the group of you are!! And the blog is a MOST enjoyable read!!


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

It was in any way an unforgettable evening 

Maybe i got to much dust on my glasses,but that greasebox Dennis is holding looks exaly like yours Mads ?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

wonderfull story

and so good to see you all together
faces to remember

i'm looking forward to my LJ 
visits as well

that 'axe' is an adze mads
it needs a curved handle

google that in your pipe


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

That is such an awesome story. I would love to meet other LJ's in the Midwest. Well, my wife and I have met one, Jim and his wife Vicky. They've been pretty busy refinishing most of their newly purchased house so he's been quiet on LJ recently. We met on here a few months back and started e-mailing each other frequently.

I'd like to have a midwest LJ picnic though sometime, that would be nice 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Another party?

I haven't digested the previous one fully yet.

Glad you guys are having fun!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

You guys are having way too much fun. Funny about dragging that big box arround, I surprised he didnt get stopped and searched and accused of transporting weapons of mass destruction. Oh wait, you are in Europe not in the United States….. And Mads, I think I would trust Patron on the adze thing… I hear he's pretty good with tools and such..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you for a wonderfull 24 hour meeting Mads and Thomas
my two small woodcapsels in the top of my head is still on overload by all
the infomation thrown against it with a maschinegun speed and all the planes 
the past by the eyes and hands at the same speed 
this will take some time to digest and if I didn´t have vacation this week I
deffently wood have stress now 
so much to talk about and so little time but that the wrong side of being in very good company 

Thomas ….LOL you are right it is his grease box , mine was still at the raw stadium but it was the time to
say goodbuy and catch the train

Rivergirl….....Don´t worry already when I entered the first fairy from the Island one new crewmember
was ready to have it open and check when the capitain walk by and said just let him pass 
can´t you see its our local Taxi-driver ….....good to be known but I realy thought
what will happen next and wuold the wheels hold up to the abuse ….but they did and no one ells stopped me
incl Mads…LOL

Mads where did you find that lawn-mover thats excacly what I need for my 200 square-yard of green grass

thanh you once again for a great time
take care
Dennis


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Dennis its great you have holliday like me, Then we can finish our greaseboxes tomorrow and post them so we can be real member of the greasebox-club.

Its was great to meet you and a wery exciting to hear your point of viev about saws,planes etc.

Best regards

Thomas


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

I am so jealous of all of you and the fun that you must have had. Oh, if I could be a fly on the wall and listen to the talking and having fun.

I can say that if we can get together at my farm or perhaps at Div's in South Afrika we do not have to worry about making noise late at night. The horses and chickens do not seem to mind.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Thomas I think I learned a lot more than I contribute with …after all you are the proff . and what you
said about the blockplane wasn´t so stupid …. 
I still have so much to learn about planes and saws I´m still a newbie ….LOL
but it was so much fun to try the diffrent planes so I have make an appointment with the doctor
tomorrow to see if he can get that silly smile off my face so I can eat again…...LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

helluvawreck, I'm going to build a extra house for it! No, I'll cut down the axis, and make it a 60 cm (24 inches) model, I think I'll make the core of MDF then, but now I have to do some research.
Debbie, yes it could also have been seen a bazooka, and Dennis could have been arrested for terror suspicion.
Napoleon, the pipe are mine!
David, I'll investigate before making the handle, thank you.
Eric, yes that sound fine, it was a wonderful time here.
Ian, then try to imagine to be me!
Rivergirl, yes I agree. But this Patron / David, he haven't got a clue! But he's a wonderful guy, but lets pretend, then he will be really happy! (I agree, he seems to have catch his train this wonderful David).
Dennis, get some sleep so the wood in your head will not catch a fire! Yes Thomas have to many hand planes, he seems completely out of control… Me on the other hand, I have to many hand planes and are completely out of control… Dahhh! Grease box? What are you talking about? Be careful Dennis that you do not break the top, you can glue it on top instead, if you don't have the tools unpacked, then you can always do it later.
My oh my you made me laugh again, with the ferry story, I think at the end we are lucky you are not in jail now.
Ken, we got a deal, see you in South Africa next year, I'll PM you on this.
Thank you all,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounded like fun. Dennis is a great guy and also has good comments.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Yeah,Yeah!! Here by me you can all make as much NOISE as you want! And I have enough wood to keep EVERYONE busy. And a sawmill, should we run out. AND a mountain of logs waiting to be cut!

Who else is coming? Mads, just bring your coffee machine with!


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

[email protected] There is one thing you and i need to straigthen out right now!

That coffemachine stayes in Denmark!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I have to second Thomas there Div ….sorry
that is maybee the only chance there is to drag you out of the wilderness
and get you into the old world of europe …LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Napoleon, just come with. Then you don't have to worry about the coffee machine! I have some boats here too…


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Napoleon, just come with. Then you don't have to worry about the coffee machine! I have some boats here too…


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Deal! i just need to pack my toolbox and kiss my wife goodbuy. Cya soon


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Dennis- please don't take that big RPG box to the airport- EVER! LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Rivergirl don´t worry it is Mads´s headache now ..lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

AHA
dreamer huh

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Adze-Straight-225-lb-34-Handle/productinfo/599-0850/
i have used one for weeks
(years ago)

my teacher (japanese american)
mr morinaga
told me that in japan
the carpenters would walk on the decks
of new boats
and feel 
any imperfactioms with their bare feet
and swing the adze to remove thin strips 
works just like a plane
but you don't have to bend down


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

i wish i was there that night!!! would have been an EPIC get together of the 4 viking lumberjerks! lol! next time boys, i'm going to brew some mead for us!

i cant believe what dennis brought!!! no wonder he's aching!!

Div - I'm coming too!!!!! i love SA, and i'll carry mafe's coffee machine on my back!! there and back, so napoleon doesnt miss it too much 

you guys rock!  all of you, thank you for such a wonderful experience and community. i think that the scandinavian lumberjocks community is small enough that we soon need to make a large get together with our norwegian/swedish brothers and sisters


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

What a great bunch of guys you are & Dennis I'm impressed with your kindness & the effort you put into it
Trevor


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Another great gathering. Makes me wish I was there.

And that adze head looks like fun. Needs a long bath in evaporust


----------

